# Modalverben/Verbos Modales



## fede90

I've been learning german for a year at my school but I still don't know what modal verb is better to use and when...for instance:when is better to use konne oder durfen...mussen oder sollen..wollen oder mogen???(sorry if there isn't any umlaot!)...tnx in advance.

fe


----------



## ITA

fede90 said:
			
		

> I've been learning german for a year at my school but I still don't know what modal verb is better to use and when...for instance:when is better to use konne oder durfen...mussen oder sollen..wollen oder mogen???(sorry if there isn't any umlaot!)...tnx in advance.
> 
> fe




Können = capacidad física o mental para hacer algo (Er kann nicht schwimmen/er kann heute nicht schwimmen)

Dürfen = permiso (darf ich auf die Toilette gehen?)

Möchten = deseo (Ich möchte eine Suppe)

Wollen = intención firme (Sie will schlafen)

Müssen = obligación (Ich muss heute früh gehen)

Sollen = recomendación ( Die Mutter sagt,die Kinder sollen früh ins Bett gehen.)


----------



## Jana337

Möchten no existe.
mögen: ich mag - ich möchte
como
sein: ich bin - ich wäre

Jana


----------



## Tino_no

Bueno, creo que la mayoría tienen un equivalente en inglés y español:
Können - Can - Poder
Dürfen - May - Poder (tener permiso)
Müssen - Must - Tener que
Sollen - Should - Deber (recomendar: Deberías ir al doctor)
Mögen - Would  - Querer (Quisiera ir)


----------



## ITA

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Möchten no existe.
> mögen: ich mag - ich möchte
> como
> sein: ich bin - ich wäre
> 
> Jana



cómo que no existe!!! todo un año viéndolo y no existe!!! ohhh mein Got!!!


----------



## Jana337

OK, "wir möchten" existe pero "möchten" no existe como infinitivo. Claro? 
No existe tampoco "wären" como infinitivo.

Jana


----------



## ITA

Jana337 said:
			
		

> OK, "wir möchten" existe pero "möchten" no existe como infinitivo. Claro?
> 
> Jana



Ahora siiiiiiiiiii uffff  ya me estaba preocupando...........Viele dank!!


----------



## Whodunit

Tino_no said:
			
		

> Bueno, creo que la mayoría tienen un equivalente en inglés y español:
> Können - Can - Poder
> Dürfen - May - Poder (tener permiso)
> Müssen - Must - Tener que
> Sollen - Should - Deber (recomendar: Deberías ir al doctor)
> Mögen - Would - Querer (Quisiera ir)


 
Yes and no. 

Your translations are all correct, but every modal verb can have lots of meanings depending on the situation. 

Kann ich schon nach Hause gehen? (May I already go home?)
_¿Ya tengo permiso para ir a casa?_
Ich darf dir wohl mal helfen? (Oh, don't tell me I can help you.)
_Oh, ¿tengo el honor a ayudarte?_
Er muss bald kommen. (He's bound to arrive soon.)
_No tardará en venir._
Du sollst nicht stehlen! (Thou shalt/You shall not steal.)
_No robarás._
Wie dem auch sein mag ... (However .../In whatever way ...)
_Sean como sean ..._


----------

